# eigenes kleines Forum



## hopeless (4. Jan 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe von Java eigendlich überhaupt keine Ahnung, doch konnte ich von einem Kumpel mitbekommen, dass es Java Applets gibt, die man auf einer Homepage einbinden kann. Ich suche nun ein einfaches Forum, dass mit java Applet programmiert wurde.

Ich habe schon stundenlang in google gesucht, aber wer mich kennt, kennt meine Meinung über google und weiß, das man da unter 100000 Seiten eine brauchbare findet...das war jetzt diese....

Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer einen Link geben, der mich auf einen download bringt, an dem ich so ein java Applet bekomme?

Gesucht ist also ein Forum auf Java Appletbasis.


Vielen Dank schon mal...

MFG hopeless


----------



## Campino (4. Jan 2007)

Gibt et nich. Is auch klar warum: Für Forum musst du auf dem Server, wo das Forum liegt, etwas speichern. Das ist vom Applet aus sehr schwierig, deshalb wird niemand ein Forum als Applet schreiben. Andere Techniken wie z.B. jsp, php oder Pearl sind da besser geeignet. Foren in diesen Sprachen sollten sich per google en mass finden. Wir verwenden hier z.B. das phpbb, der Link findet sich am unteren Rand der Forenseiten.


----------



## hopeless (5. Jan 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort...eigendlich klar...das da noch was abgespeichert werden muss...das wär nicht so schlimm, weil der Server bei mir zu Hause steht... vllt mach ich es auch mit einem eigen programmiertem Activ-X Steuerelement...

Auf jedenfall Danke für die Antwort...

MFG hopeless


----------



## homer65 (5. Jan 2007)

Serverseitig gibt es es z.B. jForum. Ist komplett in Java geschrieben und kann mit Hilfe von tomcat betrieben werden.


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jan 2007)

homer65 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Serverseitig gibt es es z.B. jForum. Ist komplett in Java geschrieben und kann mit Hilfe von tomcat betrieben werden.



ich empfehle allerdings ein forum in php mit mysql. ist einfacher zu installieren (ja, ich kenne tomcat... :wink: )


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jan 2007)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich empfehle allerdings ein forum in php mit mysql. ist einfacher zu installieren (ja, ich kenne tomcat... :wink: )



Was mich auch bis heute wurmt:

Ausgerechnet *das* deutschsprachige *Java*-Forum läuft unter *PHP*  :shock:  :x


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jan 2007)

LOL

fatzminator's und meine Signatur beißen sich ja geradezu


----------

